# logique de toujours, logique de "toujours"



## LV4-26

Bonjour tout le monde,

L'autre jour, j'ai compris une phrase anglaise à l'envers et je voulais vous soumettre mes réflexions et avoir votre avis. Imaginons une phrase française :

_(A) Je sors toujours mon chien le samedi_.

NB : considérons qu'il s'agit d'une phrase écrite, donc d'une phrase dans laquelle l'intonation ne joue aucun rôle.

1. Essayez de considérer votre réaction la plus spontanée à cette phrase. La comprenez-vous comme moi ? C'est-à dire :
[Je ne sors jamais mon chien les autres jours]
Personnellement, je vais directement à cette interprétation sans me poser la moindre question. *Je ne trouve même pas (A) ambigüe*. Et vous, amis francophones ?

2. Si je voulais m'assurer que ma phrase signifie :
[le samedi, il y a une chose que je fais systématiquement, c'est de sortir mon chien, mais il m'arrive également de le sortir les autres jours], 
il faudrait pour cela soit que j'ajoute une virgule :
_(B) Je sors toujours mon chien, le samedi_

Ou, mieux, que je place le marqueur de temps devant.
_(C) Le samedi, je sors toujours mon chien_

Or, si l'on traduit (A) littéralement en anglais, on obtient
_(D)I always walk the dog on Saturdays_

Renseignement pris auprès de nos anglophones, (D) est loin d'être comprise spontanément comme dans (A). 
En réalité elle est soit considérée comme ambigüe, soit même comme synonyme de (C) si le contexte le permet.

Merci de donner votre avis car je voudrais être sûr que la différence de logique entre l'anglais et le français est bien réelle dans ce cas et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un pur fantasme de ma part.

PS : l'exemple qui me sert de cobaye est copyright te gato dans un autre fil. Grâces lui soient rendues.


----------



## OlivierG

De prime abord, je la comprends comme toi (A).
Mais elle est tout de même ambiguë, et peut être comprise comme (C).

Par exemple, "Je mange toujours des pâtes le jeudi", est plutôt comprise comme (C), et pas comme (A).

A mon avis, pour être sûr de lever l'ambiguïté, il faudrait écrire quelque chose comme "Je sors mon chien chaque samedi"

Edit: Ah mince, non, ça ne fonctionne pas. Plutôt : "je sors mon chien seulement le samedi" ?


----------



## fetchezlavache

je ne la comprends pas _du tout_ comme a, mais comme c. 

ps jean mi, le tréma est sur le 'e' dans ambiguë


----------



## LV4-26

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> je ne la comprends pas _du tout_ comme a, mais comme c.
> 
> ps jean mi, le tréma est sur le 'e' dans ambiguë


Peut-être parce que tu ne peux pas concevoir que l'on puisse être aussi cruel avec les animaux. 
Mais si je dis :
_Je pars toujours en vacances la première semaine d'Aôut_
tu as au moins un doute, non ?
Moi, je comprends systématiquement "à ce moment-là et pas à un autre". Autrement, je mettrais une virgule après "vacances".
Pitié, ne me dites pas qu'il s'agit d'une différence entre moi et le reste du monde. Je me sens seul brusquement  .

Merci pour le tréma, je fais toujours une faute à ambiguë. (là, en revanche, je suis d'accord : j'en fait aussi plein d'autres ailleurs ).


----------



## Whodunit

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> ps jean mi, le tréma est sur le 'e' dans ambiguë



Y a-t-il le "ü" en français? C'est une lettre allemande, turque, mais pas une française, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## LV4-26

On met un tréma sur les voyelles _e_,_ i_ ou _u _en français. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas d'exemple sous la main avec un _ü_. Mais je suis sûr qu'il y en a. D'où mon erreur, d'ailleurs..


----------



## DDT

Le tréma sert a souligner le fait qu'il faut prononcer deux voyelles séparément, par example dans le prénom Aïda...désolé, moin non + je ne trouve pas un example avec le ü

DDT


----------



## LV4-26

_



			Elle
		
Click to expand...

_


> [l'Académie Française] _a en outre décidé de mettre un tréma sur u dans certains mots pour lutter contre une prononciation défectueuse: argüer, gageüre, mangeüre, rougeüre, vergeüre._




(TLF au mot "tréma")
Cela dit, quand on cherche les mots ci-dessus dans le TLF, on constate qu'il n'ont pas de tréma. Je renonce à comprendre.


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour répondre à ta question d'origine, je comprends que : 
tu sors ton chien tous les samedis sans exception,
tu le sors probablement aussi les autres jours mais c'est moins systématique (c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui le sort, lorsque tu as un empêchement ).


----------



## Agnès E.

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Mais si je dis :
> _Je pars toujours en vacances la première semaine d'Aôut_
> tu as au moins un doute, non ?
> Moi, je comprends systématiquement "à ce moment-là et pas à un autre". Autrement, je mettrais une virgule après "vacances".



Bon, je m'en mêle un peu, j'aime bien m'immiscer...
Pour le chien, j'avais un doute, probablement en raison du sens, je l'avoue !
Mais là, non. Je n'en ai aucun :

JE PENSE COMME VOUS JEAN-MICHEL !!

Etonnant, non ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour les vacances, je suis d'accord avec Agnès et Jean-Michel.
edition:
Mais je n'orthographie pas _août_ de la même manière.


----------



## Agnès E.

Bon, quand est-ce qu'on part ?

Mrrrrrfffffffff...


----------



## DDT

egueule said:
			
		

> Pour répondre à ta question d'origine, je comprends que :
> tu sors ton chien tous les samedis sans exception,
> tu le sors probablement aussi les autres jours mais c'est moins systématique (c'est quelqu'un d'autre qui le sort, lorsque tu as un empêchement ).



Moi aussi (en tant qu'étranger, c'est clair) je comprends la même chose...   
DDT


----------



## fetchezlavache

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Peut-être parce que tu ne peux pas concevoir que l'on puisse être aussi cruel avec les animaux.
> Mais si je dis :
> _Je pars toujours en vacances la première semaine d'Aôut_
> tu as au moins un doute, non ?
> Moi, je comprends systématiquement "à ce moment-là et pas à un autre".




non je n'ai aucun doute. tu pars toujours en vacances la 1ère semaine d'août, et en plus de ça tu pars à d'autres moments dans l'année si tu as d'autres jours à prendre. voilà. maintenant c'est moi qui me sens un peu isolée


----------



## timpeac

DDT said:
			
		

> Le tréma sert a souligner le fait qu'il faut prononcer deux voyelles séparément, par example dans le prénom Aïda...désolé, moin non + je ne trouve pas un example avec le ü
> 
> DDT



Quelqu'un sait pourquoi on dit "linguistique" et pas "lingüistique" alors?

Sans tréma j'aurais pensé que "linguistique" donnerait "lingue istique" mais sans tréma semble être la bonne orthographe.


----------



## DDT

timpeac said:
			
		

> Quelqu'un sait pourquoi on dit "linguistique" et pas "lingüistique" alors?
> 
> Sans tréma j'aurais pensé que "linguistique" donnerait "lingue istique" mais sans tréma semble être la bonne orthographe.



Je ne suis pas trop d'accord...pourquoi devrait-on prononcer "lingue istique" séparément comme tu dis?   

DDT


----------



## timpeac

DDT said:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas trop d'accord...pourquoi devrait-on prononcer "lingue istique" séparément comme tu dis?
> 
> DDT



Je fais ça juste pour souligner que la prononciation serait comme celle de ces deux mots vite parlés. C'est la seule raison pour laquelle je l'ai écrit comme ça.

Je veux dire que sans tréma il n'y aurait pas de "w" au milieu, "linguwistique"


----------



## Agnès E.

Et c'est parfaitement logique, Tim !
Je n'y avais jamais songé...


----------



## Cath.S.

Ni moi ! Bien observé, Tim !


----------



## OlivierG

Tout dépend combien de fois par an je prends des vacances. 
Je crois que l'ambiguïté ne disparait vraiment que lorsque l'action n'a lieu qu'une fois. 
"Je prends toujours mes congés annuels au mois d'Août" n'est pas ambigu.

En fait la question est:
Dans "Je fais toujours ceci à ce moment-là", doit-on comprendre :
1-"Lorsque je fais ceci, c'est toujours à ce moment-là" ou 
2-"Lorsque ce moment-là arrive, je fais toujours ceci" ?
Ce n'est effectivement pas pareil, mathématiquement. 
Dans la première, il n'est pas sûr que l'action ait lieu lorsque le moment arrive, mais l'action ne peut pas avoir lieu à un autre moment
Dans la seconde, il est certain que l'action aura lieu lorsque le moment arrivera, mais elle peut également se dérouler à un autre moment.

Donc la compréhension de la phrase dépend de la manière dont le lecteur perçoit l'action. S'il considère qu'elle ne peut avoir lieu qu'une seule fois dans la période, il comprendra 1, sinon c'est ambigu.

Prenons un exemple:
"J'achète toujours mes chemises au mois de mai" c'est 1, car la phrase sous-entend (par le possessif) que je ne les achète qu'une fois par an.
"Je mets toujours des chemises au mois de mai", c'est 2 car on sait que j'en mets également à d'autres moments de l'année.

C'est pour ça qu'avec "sortir le chien", certains comprennent 1, et ceux qui ont un chien et qui sont seuls à le promener comprennent 2, sinon c'est de la cruauté envers les animaux. 

J'espère que j'ai été clair,


----------



## LV4-26

Merci à tous pour vos contributions diverses.

Une chose est claire, au moins, c'est il y a plusieurs compréhensions possibles. (j'en ai relevé trois pour le chien) en fonction des auditeurs. J'avais bien pensé affermir ma position en proposant
_J'achète toujours mon hebdomadaire le jeudi_
mais c'eût été de la pure mauvaise foi  .
Tout comme l'eût été
_Je n'orthographie jamais "août" avec un accent circonflexe sur le 'o' et une majuscule._
(tu vois, egueule, le clou est enfoncé jusqu'à la tête, laisse ce marteau tranquille  )


----------



## Gil

Pour ton chien, je l'ignore.
Pour les trémas (je sais que tous ne seront pas d'accord, mais ça leur fera du bien de l'exprimer) :

Le tréma

F On écrit avec le tréma sur le u :

–         les féminins des adjectifs aigüe (et suraigüe), ambigüe, contigüe et exigüe ainsi que le nom cigüe ;

–         les noms ambigüité, contigüité et exigüité.

F On met un tréma sur le u de argüer et de gageüre pour signaler que ce u se prononce et que argüer ne doit pas être prononcé comme narguer , ni gageüre comme majeure .


----------



## OlivierG

Je crois qu'il s'agit de l'orthographe réformée, pas encore passée dans les moeurs en France:
http://grammaire.reverso.net/index_alpha/Fiches/Fiche339.htm

Edit: Je crois que je ne pourrai jamais écrire "un charriot plein de nénufars et d'ognons", désolé 

Edit (2) : mais je persiffle, je persiffle, c'est pour rester combattif


----------



## LV4-26

Gil said:
			
		

> On écrit avec le tréma sur le u :
> 
> – les féminins des adjectifs aigüe (et suraigüe), *ambigüe,* contigüe et exigüe ainsi que le nom cigüe ;


.....
<air de celui qui ne veut pas (plus) s'en mêler et qui attend, amusé, que les autres se déchirent>

Merci, Olivier, pour ton post n°20 qui m'avait échappé sur le moment et qui est très clair, même s'il m'a fallu le lire très très len...te...ment


----------



## Cath.S.

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Edit: Je crois que je ne pourrai jamais écrire "un charriot plein de nénufars et d'ognons", désolé


Si par malheur cela devait t'arriver, nous te traiterions surement de jeanfoutre et nous t'enverrions paitre. Sur un ilot, sans doute.


----------



## Agnès E.

On dit argu-er ?


----------



## fetchezlavache

loada bulla.


----------



## Gil

OlivierG said:
			
		

> Edit (2) : mais je persiffle, je persiffle, c'est pour rester combattif



Certains persifflent, d'autres persistent:

Le tréma

Le tréma est un signe formé de deux points juxtaposés placés sur les voyelles e, i, u précédées d’une autre voyelle, pour indiquer que la voyelle précédente se prononce séparément. Ainsi, dans le mot maïs, le tréma sur le ï indique que le a se prononce. Il permet ainsi d’éviter la fusion du a et du i en ai et de confondre maïs et mais. C’est aussi le cas dans les mots suivants : 

Aïeul, archaïsme, baïonnette, caraïbe, faïence, glaïeul, haïr, haïssable, laïc, laïcité, mosaïque, naïf, païen.


Il en est de même dans le groupe de voyelles oi : le tréma sur le ï empêche la formation du son oi, dans les mots suivants :


Coïncidence, héroïque, stoïque, sinusoïdal.


Le ï se trouve également dans les mots inouï et ouïe.

  Dans les groupes de lettres gu + e et gu + i, le tréma évite la prononciation gue, comme dans vogue, ou gui, comme dans guignol. Traditionnellement, le tréma apparaît sur la seconde voyelle. Toutefois, les Rectifications de l’orthographe de 1990 recommandent de mettre le tréma sur le u pour marquer la voyelle prononcée. On aura ainsi :

Ciguë (ou cigüe), ambiguïté (ou ambigüité), exiguïté (ou exigüité), contiguïté (ou contigüité).

 Les autres mots terminés par -uité ne prennent pas de tréma : perpétuité, assiduité, acuité, etc.

Toujours pour éviter la formation du son gue, certains adjectifs terminés par gu au masculin prennent traditionnellement un tréma sur le e du féminin. Là encore, selon les rectifications proposées, on peut mettre le tréma sur le u dans les adjectifs suivants :

Aigu, aiguë (ou aigüe), ambigu, ambiguë (ou ambigüe), contigu, contiguë (ou contigüe), exigu, exiguë (ou exigüe).

 Le tréma est également utilisé dans l’orthographe de certains noms propres :

Ésaü, Saül, Noël, Israël, Caïn, Saint-Saëns, de Staël, Capharnaüm.


Le mot canoé s’orthographie ainsi au Québec, mais s’écrit canoë dans le reste de la francophonie.



Certains groupes de voyelles ne donnent pas lieu à des fusions et ne prennent pas de tréma. C’est le cas de :



u + a, comme dans immuable, gruau,

u + i, comme dans fluide,

u + e, comme dans cruel,

a + o, comme dans cacao,

é + o, comme dans accordéon, Léon.


Enfin, dans certains mots étrangers, le tréma se place sur le o pour indiquer que cette lettre se prononce comme le son eu. Ainsi, maelström, qui désigne un tourbillon de la côte norvégienne, se prononce malstreum.

 Site du gouvernement du Québec
© Gouvernement du Québec 2002


----------



## Whodunit

Gil said:
			
		

> les féminins des adjectifs aigüe (et suraigüe), ambigüe, contigüe et exigüe ainsi que le nom cigüe ;



What about this page?


----------



## DDT

Whodunit said:
			
		

> What about this page?



I think that both forms "-üe" and "-uë" are admitted

DDT


----------

